# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Продажа, замена экранов (матриц) для ноутбуков:

## Дмитрий24

Продажа, замена экранов (матриц) для ноутбуков:
 13.3'' WXGA(1280x768) QD13WL01 QUANTA 
 14.1" WXGA (1280 x 768) CLAA140WA01 Chunghwa     
 15.1'' XGA(1024x768) TX38D85VC1CAB Hitachi 
15.1'' UXGA (1600X1200) LQ150U1LW03 
15.1'' XGA (1024x768)  HSD150PX11 HANNSTAR
15.4'' WXGA (1280 x 800) LP154W01 LG-PHILIPS   
15.4'' WXGA (1280 x 800) LP154WX4 LG-PHILIPS  
15.1'' XGA (1024x768) LP150X08 LG-Philips 
14.1" WXGA (1280 x 800) LP141WX3 LG-Philips 
14.1" WXGA (1280 x 768) CLAA140WA01 Chunghwa 
Дмитрий
ICQ 479-149-262
zamena-matrits@mail.ru
Телефон 8 909 630 4535

----------

